# 1968 GTO for sale. VIN info



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)

Found a really nice clean 68 for sale. Body/interior in super shape. Although, no engine or trans. Open canvas.. No rust or Bondo, bodywork found. attaching pics. Can anything be learned from this VIN besides 68 GTO? I’m seriously debating taking it home. Thanks


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

WHATS the hold up !!! grab the trailer !!
grab those 73-81 Chev NOS truck fenders for me also would you !

05B* = *built 2nd week of may 68
FRAM = Framingham plant
72981 = body sequence 
223 = blk interior

R - R = solar red over solar red 

Scott


----------



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)

What might be a good price? No engine, trans. Interior, exterior, glass, trim, paint, very solid.. great paint. Rear end, brakes are questionable.


----------



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> WHATS the hold up !!! grab the trailer !!
> grab those 73-81 Chev NOS truck fenders for me also would you !
> 
> 05B* = *built 2nd week of may 68
> ...




Scott, 
Thanks, if you’re serious about the fenders.. I will, I’m in SC


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

Actually that is not the VIN. The VIN can be seen through the windshield on the drivers side. Sent the VIN to www.phs-online.com and it will tell you all about the car.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

thanks ,, for the offer ... but if they are nos GM 350 - 550 each value
Im into the 81-87 next body style...

looks like an automatic car ........

also

it looks like there is WAY to many shims in the drivers side upper control arm


----------



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)

Okay the seller wants $15K.. Thoughts?


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

HiVolts said:


> Okay the seller wants $15K.. Thoughts?


Is he in Georgetown?


----------



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)

No, here in Charleston. He’s looking to clear shop. Has a 80’s Chevy truck alcohol injected too. Good quality. All shop needs sold. My Son might buy and I’d build. I might see if he’ll take $8K for roller..


----------



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> thanks ,, for the offer ... but if they are nos GM 350 - 550 each value
> Im into the 81-87 next body style...
> 
> looks like an automatic car ........
> ...



I might offer $100 ea for fenders then..


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

HiVolts said:


> No, here in Charleston. He’s looking to clear shop. Has a 80’s Chevy truck alcohol injected too. Good quality. All shop needs sold. My Son might buy and I’d build. I might see if he’ll take $8K for roller..


Wish you luck buddy


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

HiVolts said:


> Okay the seller wants $15K.. Thoughts?


Depends on your intentions and budget. Personally, at that price, I believe you may wind up upside down on it if you go to sell it.

If you were to find another engine and rebuild it, you know you can be looking at about 5K. The trans could be reasonable if you go TH-400, so add another $1,400 to cover a basic build & converter. Exhaust system? Tires? Then interior - which gets pricey depending on quality of parts if you go original.

You still will most likely have to go through the brakes and front end. Paint looks good enough to run as is, but paint will be a good investment, especially "red."

You can go a resto-mod route, but not sure is it really saves anything. The there is your labor/time or someone else's if you have to farm things out.

My opinion is $15K is too high. $8K would be realistic with $15-18K being put into it. For 10K more, you could have turnkey and drive: https://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/dealer/pontiac/gto/2397069.html


----------



## HiVolts (Jan 27, 2020)

PJ,
All great thoughts.. ill see if I can land for $8. Thank you


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Jim is right Hi, 2nd gen GTOS have fallen flat the last few years


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

Sorry to hijack this thread. How come everyone here is mentioning 10ks -15ks? I am looking for 68/69 and decent ones are 33k figures. Numbers matching.
Is this a good price for a 68 Convertible? Decent body / interior.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

At the time Hi was looking it is just a roller no motor or transmission


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

Yes but at 18k it would have had a new engine and trans no? Not doubting what you were saying by no means!! It’s just that I cant find decent 68/69 convertible at less than 33K so was asking if this is related only to these models getting higher value or I am looking in the wrong places. Normally sub 30K verts world be LeMans dressed like GTOs


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Well this is a hard top, convertible is going to be higher


----------



## aseyc (Aug 26, 2020)

Agreed. So prices that I am seeing are correct after all. I guess these cars are increasing in value over time


----------

